# Griggs, O'Shay, and the Scioto will flood!!!!!!



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

According to the Dam Manager for Griggs Reservoir, they are going to open the flood gates from Bucyrus and flood the Scioto River to help the flood in Bucyrus. They are expecting unsafe boating conditions this week. The gates are supossed to open tommorrow.

The BASS Jr. Elite Series tourny scheduled on Griggs is going to be moved to Alum Creek.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

This has to be a first, although the origin of the addiontial flood water has me a bit perplexed: I thought Oshay was the last major dam on the Scioto  I guess there is another dam on one of the feeders to the Scioto?

At any rate this has me major P.O'd..I was looking foreward to a weekend of excellent conditions (and fish)...But if this is true all that goes out the window


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Well, maybe you should wait until Saturday and check the gauges. Ya never know...............................according to some.........ya just never know. 

CG


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Does anyone know if these types of conditions can have an adverse affect on this year's spawn? I mean, can those hatchlings find a hiding place or do they generally get swept down river. That would be a shame as it seems we had a great hatch in all of the streams this year.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Yea, I just google earthed the Scioto way up north and man, I don't see anything that looks like a dam on any of it's feeders. Near as I can tell Bucyrus isn't even located in the Scioto watershed. If that is the case I think it would be impossible for flood water from Bucyrus to reach the Scioto.


----------



## fshnfreak (Feb 24, 2007)

i used to live in bucyrus and the river that runs thru it is the sandusky river and that flows north thru tiffin fremont and into the bay so how is opening the flood gates in columbus gonna help bucyrus?


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Me 2, the rivers from Buycrus flow the other way, Scioto only goes as north as Marion then turns due east, I would 2nd it would be impossible fro buycrus to affect the Scioto. I think there is a divide around Marion where north it flows to lake Erie, south to Ohio river, a little east though it flows to musking um but nothing from buycrus looks to flow to Columbus.


----------



## dKilla (May 1, 2007)

I'll be checking it out tomorrow after work. Stay tuned.


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

Hey guys...don't shoot the messenger here....I wa sonly relaying what I have been told to give you guys a heads up.

That being said, I was at Griggs today and the water levels were up a bit, but there was a ton of floaitng debris to navigate around.


----------



## DrChip (Sep 6, 2004)

I was at Griggs today too, starting out sitting at the dock waiting out those thunderstorms. With the exception of two big bunches of stuff that seemed to be flushed out of feeder creeks, it didn't seem too bad to me. By 4pm most of the mess was gone, and the inflowing feeders were much, much slower.

That said, I boated 7 LM bass, but not a single one over 12 inches...

Ah well, it was a good day on the water once the lightning stopped...

chip


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

i live about 10 min south of marion and the sci is way up here. we have a little spillway here and the water is flowing almost even on both sides. it's close to being out of banks. it's funny because last weekend all you could see were rocks and a fewsmall pools holding water now it would be kind of hard to fish. hopefully this will change the bite, i went out for a few hours last saturday and caught one dink channel on a white twister tail. i'm tinking all those fish will be moving up stream so hopefully it will be fishable by saturday.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

> we have a little spillway here and the water is flowing almost even on both sides.


The one on 203 right?


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

I'll be waiting with baited breath to see how any water from Bucyrus is going to make it into the Scioto river. 
Completely different watershed, not to mention that water from Bucyrus flows north.
It's more than slightly irresponsible to post such a thing and claim the Griggs dam manager told you. He absolutely did not.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Not only is it a different watershed, there aren't any flood gates north of oshay on the scioto.


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

sorry guys...only relaying some info to try and help you guys out.


----------



## LoweBoat (Apr 14, 2004)

StuckAtHome is 100% right. The rivers divide just to the north of Marion. Everything south of that point flow to the Ohio River. Everything north of that point flow to lake Erie. There are no flood gates or no way of dumping water from one river to the other. I think oshay are the first flood gates on the river. There are a couple of spillways low head dams or what ever you like to call them starting in Prospect. I'm sure the water level will be up beacuse we got a lot of rain in Marion the past few days.

LoweBoat


----------



## Mr. Basskisser (Oct 18, 2005)

The Little Scioto comes south out of Bucyrus along St. Rt. 4. It flows into the Scioto at St. Rt. 739 in the town of Green Camp, southwest of Marion.The Little is not far from the Sandusky as they both come out of Bucyrus. The Sandusky goes southwest for a while before turning towards the lake. I'm kind of a map freak.


----------



## Bob4246 (Dec 30, 2004)

High water conditions at Delaware Reservoir are a possibility. The Olentangy River headwaters are in Galion, just southeast of Bucyrus. I think Galion got hit pretty hard too.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I'll have to look that up Mr. Basskisser, there must be a valley in the divide between bucyrus that lets it run south, most rivers around there and north of there flow to Erie, interesting.
Mike


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Right on the money Mr. Basskisser. Your right only problem with the original post is the L. Scioto doesn't carry enough water even at flood stage to effect O'Shaun or griggs to any degree, no impoundments on it, just a small feeder creek.
Mike


----------



## dKilla (May 1, 2007)

He's right....I went to the river tonight and it's easily 3-5 feet higher than it was on Monday. Water is moving so fast that I wouldn't even attempt to wade. Made a few casts from shore but it quickly became apparent that I was wasting my time. Looks like a kayaker's delight tho!

I took some pics below oshay dam...I'll post em in the morning.


----------



## dKilla (May 1, 2007)

Havin trouble getting the pics to send from my phone to my work email. I'll have to post em later tonite. 

The river is high at the midway point between oshay and Higher than it's been all year. But the water is surprisingly clean. WAAAAY cleaner than it was earlier this spring.

I was at the dam a few weeks ago and there were wooden slats at the very top of the dam...about 12"-18" high that were holding back the top foot and a half of water in the lake. Those slats are gone now...don't know if they were removed or broke...but needless to say...that top foot and a half of water is definitely flowing strong.


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

Doesn't really matter to me where the water is coming from, but I can easily tell that OSR and Grigg's are coming back up. I love it and am getting excited about it. I've been looking at too much beautiful cover high and dry for too long here in Central Ohio. The rain is a blessing and I am thankful for it.


----------



## dKilla (May 1, 2007)

I would say that Griggs SM Bass population is getting a HUGE bump. There was a excellent spawn in the river this year and alot of those fish are gonna be swept down towards the lake. 

This is great for griggs but not so great for boatless river waders like myself.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Griggs looked great today. Fishing was moderate in this heat.


----------



## dKilla (May 1, 2007)




----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

Yep, that's what it looked like when I checked it out Thursday.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Ok everyone , where did all that water come from ? If there are no dams north of OSR, why didnt that water reach this section of the chain sooner ? The water level in the pictures is quite a bit higher than in previous weeks . I would say 3-3.5 foot higher to be exact .

And before I forget , thank you for the heads up cshaver8 .  You seemed to have recieved some valuable information from a reliable source . The proof is in the pic's everyone .


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

All that water came with the front that drowned bucyrus, we didn't get hit all too hard though (but we did get periods of absolute downpour).

On a side note, anyone who fishes the Scioto year-round knows that the current water level is not anything to get excited about....Hardly flood stage.

The upper Scioto jumps it's banks and begins to flood @ roughly 12,000 fps, it's currently @ 2,500....Honestly im suprised they cancelled the tourney, the water looks plenty fishable


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

If your 9-10' tall wading the Scioto in Dublin should be no problem.

If your about 8' tall getting into the Olentangy should be no problem.

L. Walnut is in great shape.


----------



## dKilla (May 1, 2007)

My normal spots approx 2 miles south of OSR look like the Colorado river. Water is definitely faster and higher than it has been all year. I went down to check it out on Thursday night....no way I was gonna wade it....to sketchy for me. Anyone care to go rafting?


----------



## LFN (Apr 28, 2004)

The Scioto rnus north from O'shay to Prospect and then Westward to Larue. The Olentangy is east of Marion and flows into Delaware Res. It's origin is around Caledonia I think. The Whetstone flows south from the Claridon area and is the other feeder stream to Delaware Res.
To further confuse everyone, the road that runs North and South along the Olentangy is names Whetstone River Rd.
Lou


----------



## DrChip (Sep 6, 2004)

And, I learned just today (maybe you all knew this before) the reason is that Whetstone is the English translation of the original Native American name for that river. (Apparently "Olentangy" was the Native American name for one of the other local rivers, but a mistake was made long ago and I guess it stuck.)

Boy, really feelin' like Cliff Claven here now...


----------



## LoweBoat (Apr 14, 2004)

This comes from The History of Marion County 1907 http://www.heritagepursuit.com/Marion/History1907/marhisc1.htm
Read the entire history it's quite interesting.

The Olentangy River received its name by an act of the Ohio Legislature, passed in 1833. Col. James Kilbourne, who was then a member of the Legislature prepared the measure and introduced it. The act gave Indian names to a number of streams in Central Ohio, and substituted the name of Olentangy for the name of Whetstone. The creek was formerly called Whetstone, the Delaware Indian name being Keen-hong-she-con-sepung, or Whetstone Creek in English. It is likely that the Olentangy Creek of the Indians was the stream now known as Darby Creek, which flows through Madison, Franklin and Pickaway counties and empties into the Scioto near Circleville. The Olentangy River, as it is now legally designated, has its source in Whetstone township in Crawford County, and flows in a southerly direction through Marion and Delaware counties, joining the waters of the Scioto at Columbus.


----------



## Pancho (May 3, 2005)

Finally oshay gad back to normal levels..I live behind where the mills river is
and the river is slowing down...I have seen the river much higher and more
faster..the mills and the scioto merge into oshay and the color at the delta is 
mudy and is coming down to almost home rd ....It would take at least a week to get back to normal.......


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Found this map today and figured that it belonged in this thread.

Erie / Ohio River flow divide


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

VERY COOOOLLLL!!! Isn't the internet wonderful? I'd never know there was so much info, I thought Mr. Gore invented it just for porn.


----------

